# Replumbing: PEX through an existing wall



## soparklion11 (Feb 22, 2017)

Is there an easy way to replace the copper to my 2nd floor bathroom with PEX?  I suppose that I will need to open the wall in the room under the targeted bathroom.


----------



## Snoonyb (Feb 22, 2017)

Probably, and the extent of which will be determined how the copper, If you are intending to remove and replace, transitioned floor too floor.


----------



## bud16415 (Feb 22, 2017)

What I had was an open basement ceiling and 90% of the plumbing was on the first floor. I ran one chase up to the second floor with a H&C .75 pex  in one stud bay I opened up below the bathroom wall. Instead of trying to run it under the second floor I ran it around the room and hid it with a baseboard trim. 

Pretty much it is the same job as running a wire thru a wall. You sometimes need to open the wall.


----------

